# Θαλάσσια Σπόρ και Δραστηριότητες > Vehicle Simulator > Έτοιμα πλοία >  ε/γ- ο/γ Δήλος- Στρίντζης Lines (vehicle simulator)

## GiorgosVitz

Μπορείτε να βρείτε το ε/γ- ο/γ Δήλος πατώντας εδώ

568.jpg

----------

